# My Loft In Dominican Republic



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

My Tippler And Pakistani Pigeon Loft


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow.............nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Your loft looks nice than my house...do you got picts of the inside also? I am interested to see how a loft so fancy looks and is set up on the inside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> Your loft looks nice than my house...do you got picts of the inside also? I am interested to see how a loft so fancy looks and is set up on the inside.


yes I wouldnt mind seeing the inside as well  its great looking on the outside thats for sure


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Where are your birds? Post the pictures please.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I would like to see pictures of the inside of your loft and a close up of your drop trap.


----------



## REY DAVID (Nov 8, 2009)

the inside is not something out of the world i still have more work to do ! i have videos on youtube , on youtube look for a video call my stock of tipplers flying 200 plus there i have videos of my tipplers flying the inside of my loft i have them in the dominican republic thanks for the nice coments guys am gonna put a pic of the inside


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, nice loft! Looks like a Condo in Florida!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks really nice and sturdy. I bet it can stand up to some storms too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful! show us the inside when you get a chance.


----------

